# Screven County



## coastga (Oct 18, 2004)

I was in the stand a total of about 9 hours on Saturday and did not see a deer in Screven County.  Took a late luch at Cedars Rest. in Cooperville and to my surprise only one hunter reported killing a small 8pt. Weather was fine hunting was poor.


----------



## jeclif (Oct 18, 2004)

darn I had my lunch early or we could have compared bad luck


----------



## SWAMPFOX (Oct 18, 2004)

Any sign, like fresh rubs, scrapes? I found two fresh scrapes at my place on opening day of black powder. Thanks


----------



## jeclif (Oct 19, 2004)

yes a good scrape line but it had not been worked after Fridays rain
either the deer moved , someone shot him, or he took the day off Sat. :


----------



## Tom Borck (Nov 1, 2004)

If this helps:
This is the tally so far at my clubs:

I have seen more bucks taken this year than ever before!!  We have killed 3 bucks on our place and 4 bucks at my uncles place.  We killed 3 bucks on the club and one MONSTER 10 point!

I have never seen so many bucks taken so early!  Makes you wonder when the rut really takes place in Screven, GON said Nov. 1, but I bet the rut will be almost over by then.


----------

